# One Step Forward, 10 Steps Back



## NewBirdMom (Dec 19, 2016)

Help! We got our first budgie (together, I had one that spent its entire life biting me when I was a teenager) on October 20th. She was a pet store bird but for a pet store bird she was very docile. We let her settle in before beginning to try to interact with her and did everything by the book. Things were going great! I was clicker training her, which she absolutely loved. She interacted with both my fiance and I cooperatively and never bit either of us. She got to the point where she would run back and forth on the bottom of her cage and call for us to get her out. When we came over, she would get on the door as we swung it out and eagerly jumped to our fingers. We went out of town for 4 days over Thanksgiving, and given that I had not had any time to condition her to low stress travel I left her home where a friend (whom she had met and interacted with on numerous occasions) was to check on her and put on the tv for a few hours for her every day. When we got back we came home to 100% a different bird. She no longer wanted to come out or do any of her clicker training games, her only goal was to fly back to her cage or not leave it in the first place. Trying to think of things that may have changed I remembered that we had accidentally changed millet brands since we got back (she only gets millet outside her cage as a reward for coming out). I changed back and she was back to normal for a day; I was so excited to show my fiance who was on a business trip! Then when he got back the next day she was sort of middle ground, more cooperative than she had been lately but not herself. Now a few days later she wants nothing to do with her training games or us, her only goal is to get back to her cage. I am at the end of my rope; I had a keet that I had spent its whole life trying to at least get to a point where I could change the cage without getting bitten and failed. I was so afraid I was going to have another long term commitment that hated me when we got Chiquita but then things started out so well! I just want my friendly, social girl back :sad:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie would be just about reaching the teenager stage now  That explains every behavior that you've described so far, and is perfectly normal. This link further explains what the "teen stage" entails and what you can do to help her through this time 

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

If you have any questions after reading though this or anything else around the forums, be sure to ask! We have lots of wonderful resources around Talk Budgies to keep you posted on the very best of budgie care practices :thumbsup:

Hope to see you around, and we'd love to see photos of Chiquita when you get a chance hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with Star. Chiquita's behavior is normal for a budgie going through the hormonal upheaval of the "teenage" phase. 
You'll need to read her behavior for clues with regard to when she is receptive to interaction with you and your fiance and when she'd prefer just being left alone.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/297369-frustrated-budgie-behavior-please-read-thread.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

I went through some of what you're describing. Totally normal. This site will help you out a lot! Be sure to read all of the stickies. Everything will make a lot more sense with your budgie. ... Best of luck....!


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Another option to consider: in your absence, your bird may have bonded with an item in the cage. I'd rearrange the cage furniture, change the toys around and see if you notice a difference.


----------

